# koori ex50



## TimW (Aug 10, 2017)

I am on verge of purchasing a 2016 ex 50 but have not been able to find any comments/blogs etc about this model. I need a reliable tractor. I would be grateful for any feedback you may have about this model. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy TimW, welcome to the tractor forum.

According to tractordata.com the EX 50 tractor has 50HP and was manufactured from 2008 to 2013. They make mistakes from time to time, but I would question if it's a 2016 model? It may have been sitting in a dealer's yard for a long period of time? 

To me, a 50 HP tractor is ideal for routine work. It depends upon YOU, and what you will be doing with the tractor. Does it have a loader? If you are going to get brutal with it, you will eventually bend or break something, regardless of tractor manufacturer.


----------



## TimW (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for that. The manufacture date seems a bit of a mystery that I will speak a bit more to the dealer about. It does have a FEL and would be an ideal size for me- 20 acre block that needs to be kept tidy. There seem to be enthusiastic Kioti owners out there but none praising the virtues of the EX50!


----------

